# Other Languages > jQuery >  Centering an Image on the screen?

## blakemckenna

I am building a image viewer just to gain the experience. I have a series of thumbnail pics in which I can hover over them. When I do this, I want to be able to show the full-size image centered in the middle of the screen. Can someone show me a coding example of this using JQuery?

Thanks,

----------


## akhileshbc

If you search for "jquery image gallery", you will find lots of results with code.  :Thumb: 

There are also several plugins available which makes it easier for you. No need to re-invent the wheel if your aim is to just use it in your site. Otherwise, if you are doing it for learning purpose, google it and view the code for better ideas.

 :wave:

----------

